# module depencies

## Black_Daemon

При загрузке пишет эту ботву failed to calculate module depencies, а самое тупое- что при каждой загрузке создаётся modules.conf2343- цифры в конце каждый раз меняются, и все эта туфта так и остаётся в etc - захожу в etc, а там 50 штук modules.confxxxx. 

И ещё, с какого пакета команда probeall? А то при каждом emerge в конце матерится что probeall нету.

----------

## viy

Про зависимости: проверь, что у тебя c python'ом и db. Должно помочь emerge -v python db. По крайней мере в этом была проблема, когда я получал похожие сообщения.

Про probeall не скажу...

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Про зависимости: проверь, что у тебя c python'ом и db. Должно помочь emerge -v python db. По крайней мере в этом была проблема, когда я получал похожие сообщения.
> 
> Про probeall не скажу...

 

К сожалению не помогло...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## viy

А есть еще какие-то сообщения? Можешь кусок лога кинуть?

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *viy wrote:*   

> А есть еще какие-то сообщения? Можешь кусок лога кинуть?

 

В том то и проблема, что никаких логов нету, уже и emerge -e system сделал. И все до до одного места, причем эта лажа наблюдается как на2.6 так и на 2.4 ядрах. Может гдето в скриптах лажа?   :Sad: 

В англоязычном форуме нашел такой же случай но решения проблемы там нет.

----------

## viy

Только "failed to calculate module depencies", больше никаких пояснений/комментариев?

Может у тебя партиция, где /var обитает read-only смонтирована?

Может прав нет/не хватает на запись в каталоги в /var? Ты от root'а это все делаешь?

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Только "failed to calculate module depencies", больше никаких пояснений/комментариев?
> 
> Может у тебя партиция, где /var обитает read-only смонтирована?
> 
> Может прав нет/не хватает на запись в каталоги в /var? Ты от root'а это все делаешь?

 

С /var всё ok. Права в порядке, а это происходит при загрузке, но когда делаю update-modules никаких ошибок нет.

----------

## ManJak

depmod -a

что напишет?

----------

## viy

Ты недавно новое ядро поставил?

Проверь, что скажет ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel?

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ты недавно новое ядро поставил?
> 
> Проверь, что скажет ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel?

 

Эта фигня началась после того как пол системы с винта улетело. А ядра я часто меняю.  

```
ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel

итого 1

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  72 Янв 19 12:52 arch

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 616 Янв 19 12:52 crypto

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root 312 Янв 19 12:52 drivers

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root 288 Янв 19 12:52 fs

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 144 Янв 19 12:52 lib

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  72 Янв 19 12:52 net

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  72 Янв 19 12:52 sound
```

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> depmod -a
> 
> что напишет?

 

depmod -a  ничего не пишет значит по идее всё ok?

----------

## viy

Это пишет скрипт /etc/init.d/modules, вот так:

```
ebegin "Calculating module dependencies"

/sbin/modules-update &>/dev/null

eend $? "Failed to calculate dependencies"
```

Запусти руками /sbin/modules-update, посмотри, что он скажет.

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Это пишет скрипт /etc/init.d/modules, вот так:
> 
> ```
> ebegin "Calculating module dependencies"
> 
> ...

 

Пробовал, проходит без ошибок, но опять в /etc создаёт левые modules.conf.

----------

## Black_Daemon

У кого-то есть еще какие-то идеи, а то у меня уже мозги пухнут...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## ManJak

 *Black_Daemon wrote:*   

> У кого-то есть еще какие-то идеи, а то у меня уже мозги пухнут...    

 

Попробуй отрейсить

strace modules-update

там, может и станет понятно

У меня, пока идеи кончились,

подумаю, если придет в голову.

----------

## rusxakep

Такое ошушение ....  :Smile:  что какие-то проблемы в /etc/ - мож он не может переименовать временный modules.conf.3434343 в modules.conf? что там в /etc/fstab написано? какие файловые системы используешь?

----------

## _Sir_

 *Black_Daemon wrote:*   

> Эта фигня началась после того как пол системы с винта улетело. А ядра я часто меняю.  
> 
> ```
> ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel
> 
> ...

 

А где линки на /usr/src/`uname -r` ?

Если собирал ядро прямо в дереве исходников, то ссылки должны вести в одно и то же место -- к развернутым исходникам в /usr/src или куда ты ставил  :Smile:  Называются они build и source. 

Чтобы не париться, можешь попробовать выполнить из /usr/src/linux

```
make modules_install
```

----------

## _Sir_

 *Black_Daemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И ещё, с какого пакета команда probeall? А то при каждом emerge в конце матерится что probeall нету.

 Сдается, что с module-init-tools, сейчас проверить негде.

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Такое ошушение ....  что какие-то проблемы в /etc/ - мож он не может переименовать временный modules.conf.3434343 в modules.conf? что там в /etc/fstab написано? какие файловые системы используешь?

 

fstab:

dev/hdc5		/		reiserfs		notail			0 0

/dev/hdc6		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660 noauto,ro,users		0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,rw,users			0 0

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

/dev/hdc1		/mnt/c		vfat		rw,umask=0,iocharset=koi8-u	0 0

/dev/hdc2		/mnt/d		vfat		rw,umask=0,iocharset=koi8-u	0 0

#/dev/hdc3		/mnt/hdc3	reiserfs		rw,defaults	0 0

/dev/hdc7		/mnt/ext2	ext2		rw,defaults		0 0

none  /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc  binfmt_misc  defaults 0 0

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *Quote:*   

> А где линки на /usr/src/`uname -r` ?
> 
> Если собирал ядро прямо в дереве исходников, то ссылки должны вести в одно и то же место -- к развернутым исходникам в /usr/src или куда ты ставил Smile Называются они build и source. 

 

При этой команде линков почему-то не видно, но при cd /lib/modules`uname -r` а потом ls -l  все нормально, все linki на месте...  :Question: 

----------

## rusxakep

незнаю-незнаю, как себя ведет reiser на /boot с такими настройками... notail вижу - но вдруг ... не пробовал - незнаю

----------

## _Sir_

 *Black_Daemon wrote:*   

> При этой команде линков почему-то не видно, но при cd /lib/modules`uname -r` а потом ls -l  все нормально, все linki на месте... 

 А make modules_install из /usr/src/linux делал?

----------

## Black_Daemon

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *Black_Daemon wrote:*   При этой команде линков почему-то не видно, но при cd /lib/modules`uname -r` а потом ls -l  все нормально, все linki на месте...  А make modules_install из /usr/src/linux делал?

 

Делал но ничего не изменилось... и module-init-tools пересобрал- бесполезно   :Confused: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *Black_Daemon wrote:*   

>  *_Sir_ wrote:*   А make modules_install из /usr/src/linux делал? Делал но ничего не изменилось... и module-init-tools пересобрал- бесполезно  

 Ну... У меня давно, когда нарушил работу иде, был сходный унос системы, но, поскольку все было разделено на партиции, реально пострадал только / однако много хлопот доставил pam Пока его через rpm не переустановил, дикие глюки были  :Smile: 

Попробуй также проверить sticky-bit на /tmp -- версия, что не выходит в правильное место записать временный конфиг.

----------

## Black_Daemon

Так этот stiky-bit должен там быть или нет??? У меня есть.

----------

